# What's in your blind bag?



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

I bet this question has been asked a ton of times but what do ya guys keep in your blind bag?


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Shells, jerky, camera, face paint, license and whatever else I want in it.  :thumb:


----------



## Pdodson10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey thanks SD man I appricate it!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

plenty of shells, allen wrench, brown electrical tape, screw driver, camera, game haulers, proclaimations, water snacks, knives


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Doesn't change too much: Calls, Shells in waterproof boxes, Flashlight, Licence's and Regulations in waterprrof bag, Rem oil, eye black stick, muti tool, knife, extra plug, AA Batterys, normally an extra set of gloves and a hat, Diet MNT Dew and Snacks.


----------

